# [SOLVED] Network Manager blokuje lighttp przy braku sieci

## sebas86

Od czasu do czasu używam komputera do pracy bez jakiejkolwiek łączności z siecią potrzebuje jednak mieć włączony serwer HTTP (konkretnie Lighttp).

Niestety Network Manager jeśli nie ma łączności z żadną zewnętrzną siecią blokuje netmount a ten z koleji lighttpd. Da się to jakoś elegancko rozwiązać?

Wiem, że można wywalić Network Managera i zastąpić go czymś innym ale to jednak nie jest to o co mi chodzi.  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacekalex

A nie możesz wywalić oryginalnego NM z usług startowych, i podnosić go osobnym skryptem?

Przecież skrypty startowe można edytować, można tworzyć własne, w czym problem?

Przy okazji, do sieci bezprzewodowych jest Wpa_supplicant, a NM i Wifi-radar, to najgorsze nakładki na Wpa_supplicanta,- jakie kiedykolwiek istniały.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebas86

Jasne, że mógłbym, wystarczy np. zamiast niego odpalić usługę dhcpd, która jest nawet odpalana przez netmount jeśli nie ma innych usług spełniających zależność. Ale nie o to chodzi, żebym za każdym razem musiał wszystko ręcznie robić, tylko, żeby ładnie skonfigurować i żeby działało bez niepotrzebnego zaprzątania sobie tym głowy.

Sęk w tym, że nie wiem jak i czy w ogóle da się to zrobić z Network Managerem.

No jasne, że są inne, aż tak niedoinformowany nie jestem.  :Wink:  Ale wolę NM bo działa z WiFi, łącznością po kablu ethernetowym, bluetooth i tetheringiem po USB, działa również VPN z buta i kiedyś nawet ładnie zestawiał łączność z siecią wydziałową, która wymagała jakiegoś dodatkowego logowania i wszystko działa automagicznie. Krótko mówiąc to jest szwajcarski scyzoryk, którego nie zamierzam wymieniać na jakieś protezy.

--- edit ---

Liczyłem na jakieś przetestowane rozwiązanie bo nie chcę się bawić w jakieś głupie błędy z systemem zależności w openrc, ale na razie działa, zgodnie z sugestią, z prostą modyfikacją skryptów. Z Network Managera wyleciała linijka mówiąca, że dostarcza usługę net:

```
depend() {

        need dbus

#       provide net

}
```

I dodatkowo do default wrzuciłem skrypt, który blokuje inne usługi przed próbą zapewnienia wymaganej usługi net:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

name="Fake net provider"

depend()

{

        provide net

        need localmount

        before dns

}
```

 Ten skrypt to po prostu wykastrowany dhcpcd.

Rozwiązanie prawdopodobnie powoduje nieprawidłowe działanie skryptu netmount, osobiście nie korzystam z jego dobrodziejstw.

----------

